# Android control DSP ?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

Are there any very good DSP that have Android control software ?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nope, I often wish there were. But, then I realize how much of a pain to use on anything with less than a 10" screen they would be anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

Any way to emulate windows 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I played around with the Rockford app.. It's got mega potential. The DSP itself looks pretty low-end though. There'd be huge potential if someone would develop such a thing. That Rainbow DSP had an app at least on IOS but don't know about android. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

If you play with the Alpine Tune-It app, you can see Alpine is really missing out by not doing a DSP that would use that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Babs said:


> I played around with the Rockford app.. It's got mega potential. The DSP itself looks pretty low-end though. There'd be huge potential if someone would develop such a thing. That Rainbow DSP had an app at least on IOS but don't know about android.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Correct the rainbow works great with ios but i am pretty sure it does not work with android. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The new Rockford DSR1 and Phoenix Gold DSP


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You messed with either yet? The Rockford sends like a steal at 249, the pg at 900 is meh


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> You messed with either yet? The Rockford sends like a steal at 249, the pg at 900 is meh


i have not. your right about the PG. the price/software/feature set make me think "meh" at best. the rockford looks interesting for OEM integration


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

It also seems the Rockford can do balanced diff, regular low level and coax if you don't bed that can bus integration


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

The Brazilian brands seem to do it best: 

JFA ELECTRONICS:

http://jfaeletronicos.com/project/processador-dx5-evo/

STETSOM

http://www.stetsom.com.br/en/produto/stx2436-bluetooth/





Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You use any? They don't seem very eager to get into the euro or north American market


----------



## jonnydiezel (Aug 30, 2011)

Axton from Germany have DSP and DSP/amp combos where its all controlled with an android(or IOS) app. Nothing too fancy just budget level stuff.

I've got the A580DSP installed in my GT86 which I got from Amazon and have been taking my first steps with an active 2 way setup this week.

Actually having a lot of fun with REW after having read a lot here and watching youtube vids about setting levels, time alignment, filters and EQing

Can see how this stuff gets addictive ..


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Does it put out good power?


----------



## jonnydiezel (Aug 30, 2011)

The A580DSP I have is 76W x 4 RMS
Its a bit of a plug and play solution like those Match Amp/Dsp combos but not tailored for specific vehicles.
Hence only speaker level inputs (no RCA in) and some limitations like no EQ for left/right seperately
Smart Digital Amplifiers - www.axton.de


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

dcfis said:


> You use any? They don't seem very eager to get into the euro or north American market


One could argue what smaller American car audio companies are eager to extend over there?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Rainbow DSP does have a very nice Android app for their DSP.. 

The problem is actually getting a Rainbow DSP.. I bought mine from an overseas eBay store.(They are an auth dealer and I had Zero issues with them) 

Due to some big changes in my plans, I sold it to a forum member prior to installing. I did use it with the Android app while testing it on the bench..

I have a 10" display for my android system, and it is nice to use on that.. IMHO it would be pretty difficult to use on a smaller phone screen..


----------



## clearlyloud&crystalclear (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi fellas, first post...but have been reading and researching for years.
Similar question so hopefully this doesn't go as a thread jack...

Is there not any app specifically designed for dsp duties independent of an external processor? I have an android based head unit (JK2001) that has the power potential to handle DSP duties if only such an app existed. I know there are a few on Windows and the JK2001 comes with decent EQ and attenuation features but lacks delay and time alignment.


----------



## WDPinit (Nov 1, 2016)

clearlyloud&crystalclear said:


> Hi fellas, first post...but have been reading and researching for years.
> Similar question so hopefully this doesn't go as a thread jack...
> 
> Is there not any app specifically designed for dsp duties independent of an external processor? I have an android based head unit (JK2001) that has the power potential to handle DSP duties if only such an app existed. I know there are a few on Windows and the JK2001 comes with decent EQ and attenuation features but lacks delay and time alignment.


I'm no expert on DSPs in any way, shape, or form. Still, this post caught my eye. Neutron Music Player has many DSP options and even normalization. To what extent it works, you'd be a better judge of it than me with my mild system and limited experience lol. You also may need a root to take full advantage. Not cheap at like $8-10, but you can download the trial version and see how you like it.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

WDPinit said:


> I'm no expert on DSPs in any way, shape, or form. Still, this post caught my eye. Neutron Music Player has many DSP options and even normalization. To what extent it works, you'd be a better judge of it than me with my mild system and limited experience lol. You also may need a root to take full advantage. Not cheap at like $8-10, but you can download the trial version and see how you like it.


I actually ran that one for a while. The problem with Android is that you can't add universal sound adjustments like in windows. Now if you an external dsp that's fine, but there should be a way to adjust (Time alignment, crossover settings etc) via the home screen. They do make widgets for this, but all of them are quite bad.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## clearlyloud&crystalclear (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks to both of you...

Neutron seems like a good starting point. I am surprised that no one has come up with dedicated DSP app.

When you ran this (presumably from your headunit) did it function properly? Could you expand a little if possible? As the Original poster inferred, I think it would make perfect sense to have an android based software to control an external DSP, but it would seem that as long as the processing power is quick and stable enough that an app should function simply enough. 

I am just about finished with my system design and and hung up on either getting a miniDSP or using a complete digital setup using an app...although the potential for 192k with a greater external dsp is tempting.

Thanks again...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So I asked RF, and I’m told their DSR1 has internals the same as the 3sixty.3, so if that matters. Have no experience and no real opinion on the 3sixty.3 but the app on iOS is really quite slick. If I were looking, for the price I’d try it. Heck it’s only $250. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Babs said:


> So I asked RF, and I’m told their DSR1 has internals the same as the 3sixty.3, so if that matters. Have no experience and no real opinion on the 3sixty.3 but the app on iOS is really quite slick. If I were looking, for the price I’d try it. Heck it’s only $250.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Depending on the end users needs for tuning capability and system design, the DSR1 has the potential to be a big value leader. Especially if it is proven to be reliable and "street pricing" becomes even more attractive.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Depending on the end users needs for tuning capability and system design, the DSR1 has the potential to be a big value leader. Especially if it is proven to be reliable and "street pricing" becomes even more attractive.



My Helix Director I think was more money than this RF piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Been playing with the android app and everything is pretty good as far as function. Its easy enough, only complaint is .5dB resolution on the parametric eq but there is lots of bands


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

dcfis said:


> Been playing with the android app and everything is pretty good as far as function. Its easy enough, only complaint is .5dB resolution on the parametric eq but there is lots of bands


While .5db resolution seems low I think for this unit it is more than enough. I'm also willing to bet that it is only limited by the software and not the hardware itself. 

I felt the biggest drawback was not being able to set the crossover speaker independent and only by whatever you have the left and right channels set to for those 2 speakers. However, they do at least have independent time allignment, crossovers, phase, and trim levels. So for 250 bucks I have 1 on the way lol


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Are you sure? On android you can link or unlink the crossovers per driver


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Honestly no I am not sure. 

I have gotten about 15 minutes of playtime with it.

I currently have mine set to front tweeter, front mid bass, and subwoofer.

I don't see any spot to choose independent for crossover.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

The RF dsr1 at $250 with the same processor as the 3sixty has me scratching my head. My oem integration is bypassed so could care less about idata maestro. The 3sixty titled DSPs are more than the dsr1 with the same processor doesn't make sense. What is the difference. 8 outputs is enough for most. RF has 250 bands of EQ. Which sounds like alot to me. Does it have a parametric EQ?


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Swaglife81 said:


> The RF dsr1 at $250 with the same processor as the 3sixty has me scratching my head. My oem integration is bypassed so could care less about idata maestro. The 3sixty titled DSPs are more than the dsr1 with the same processor doesn't make sense. What is the difference. 8 outputs is enough for most. RF has 250 bands of EQ. Which sounds like alot to me. Does it have a parametric EQ?


Yep, app is free to download. You should check it out if you own an android or iPhone. It's called perfectune


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

jonnydiezel said:


> The A580DSP I have is 76W x 4 RMS
> Its a bit of a plug and play solution like those Match Amp/Dsp combos but not tailored for specific vehicles.
> Hence only speaker level inputs (no RCA in) and some limitations like no EQ for left/right seperately
> Smart Digital Amplifiers - www.axton.de


Could you use front inputs and outputs as left, rear inputs and outputs as right to do LR EQ? I was thinking of adding this to my DEH80PRS to add some extra EQ power, I assume no issues with that, using the speaker outputs of the 80PRS versus the RCA outputs?

This would give me 16band graphic LR EQ from the Pioneer, and seven PEQ bands each side from the amp, and a slight power boost compared to my little GMD1004 amp.

Or I could leave the GMD1004 in place along with the line level, and get the Axton A500dsp which is a DSP with no amp but has RCA connections and retains the Android app for tuning...

Smart Digital Amplifiers - www.axton.de

Just thinking out loud at the moment


----------



## jonnydiezel (Aug 30, 2011)

Funny I went through that same though process, especially after seeing the huge difference in freq response between left and right door speakers in my car.
However then I got stuck when I considered the effect on the crossover filters, which I do need and are set for Left and right channels not individual drivers. 

You might be OK if you have filtering in your head unit, I don't as its a stock Toyota unit.

However I can say that setting the EQ is very easy with the Android App
As I couldn't do individual drivers, I did 7 params for tweeters as a pair and 7 params for door speakers as a pair.

With REW measurements/EQ suggestions I've been through 2 dozen incremental changes this week and the overall freq response is quite flat now, and it sounds much better than when I just had passive crossovers.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good point, didn't think of the crossovers, although as you point out the DEH80PRS will do those for me if the Axton can we left to run full range?

The a500dsp is only £170 from Amazon UK


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Just had a play with the app for the standalone dsp, you can bypass the crossovers so I could run the left tweeter and midbass from the DEH80PRS into the front eq, then the right tweeter and midbass into the rear eq it would give me quite a bit more control than the Pioneer on its own, but not as much as the Rockford DSR1, but would be cheaper and easier to set up.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

jonnydiezel said:


> However I can say that setting the EQ is very easy with the Android App
> As I couldn't do individual drivers, I did 7 params for tweeters as a pair and 7 params for door speakers as a pair.
> 
> With REW measurements/EQ suggestions I've been through 2 dozen incremental changes this week and the overall freq response is quite flat now, and it sounds much better than when I just had passive crossovers.


Just wondering if you have any more updates on this?


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Kicker IQ amplifier line has android/apple DSP integrated. They really should make a stand alone DSP as well.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The network hub costs as much as the amp


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Not needed for a single amp setup, but yeah the IQI is silly priced.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Kenwood had just released an excelon 6ch Amp and DSP.

XR600-6DSP | eXcelon | CAR ENTERTAINMENT | KENWOOD USA

It is controlled throug an Android/iPhone App:



It look nice, although dsp functions seems to be just basics.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ANDRESVELASCO said:


> Kenwood had just released an excelon 6ch Amp and DSP.
> 
> XR600-6DSP | eXcelon | CAR ENTERTAINMENT | KENWOOD USA
> 
> ...


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/330217-kenwood-xr600-6dsp.html


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I was thinking of trying a Windows tablet.I don't see why it wouldn't work.Not sure if REW and mic measurements would work though.Adapters maybe?


----------

